

Perl6 Loop Constructs - someone_here
http://use.perl.org/~masak/journal/40442?from=rss

======
Finster
This kind of stuff is why I love Perl. I just wish I still had an excuse to
use it on a daily basis...

------
protomyth
The "repeat while EXPR { ... }" seems kinda goofy that it still evaluates
after the loop runs once.

~~~
wvenable
I agree, only because the difference is pretty subtle:

    
    
        while EXPR { ... }
        repeat while EXPR { ... }
    

This does two different things and the word "repeat" doesn't really imply the
difference in semantics.

~~~
masak
The difference isn't more subtle than the difference between $x + $y and $x -
$y.

